# Anyone need a boat anchor?



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone need a boat anchor? We had 40- 10 lb buckets of Vario stored in Arkansas the floods came and 34 of them set up hard as a rock while they were under 6 1/2 feet of water for 10 days.:boat::sailor:


----------

